# Clutch Problems 23k mi



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Contact the GM reps on here and have them get involved


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

If you are leasing the car, you are responsible for all maintenance to the car so if the clutch\brakes anything wears out, you are responsible for repairs or you will have to pay for it when you return the car. Check your lease agreement, but that is how leases have always worked. You may as well fix it otherwise you will be out not only a car but the cost of repairing one way or another. That also gets factored into the residual value of the car if you return/buy the car. The idea of leasing is a way for you to drive a new car without really owning it but you are responsible for the car regardless. So the manufacturer still owns the car but you are paying to drive/own it. As someone said previously the 3/36000 warranty only covers defective parts not worn out parts. 

Contact the GM Rep here and
Good Luck


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Otherwise, start looking at ways GM offers to get out of your lease and turn it over to them. I'm not saying it's morally right but a clutch at that mileage (unless you've driven track the entire time) is BS. There are programs sometimes offered to get out of it or other brands will offer to cover your lease. IDK, just look around. Personally, I wouldn't pay for it. I could understand rotors, brake pads, filters, fluids, chips/cracks etc but a clutch?!?!?! Shenanigans.


----------



## OaklandCruze (Jun 17, 2014)

yea it's crazy, i have just used it as a daily driver and it is my second manual. 

sorry i'm new to the forum, who is the gm rep?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

View Profile: Chevy Customer Care - Chevy Cruze Forum : Chevrolet Cruze Forums


----------



## OaklandCruze (Jun 17, 2014)

thanks


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Your better off going to a small repair shop and having them replace your clutch and save some cash. Good luck but GM care can't help you much with this one.


----------

